# can i work inbound if i’m a minor?



## tacos1820 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have been working at target for a year and i’m a minor i am currently 17. I’m in Illinois, but my question is can they put me for inbound if i’m a minor? They scheduled me for it and I did it for 2 days but I asked them if i was allowed to since as a minor at target there is a lot of restrictions. This happened over 2 months ago and i was 16, I saw online and saw that you have to be 18 for inbound. Is that correct?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes you can work inbound, you just can't use any of the equipment like any other minor in the stores.  They may prefer non minors because you can't work before 6am or use the equipment.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Yes you can work inbound, you just can't use any of the equipment like any other minor in the stores.  They may prefer non minors because you can't work before 6am or use the equipment.


What’s the earliest in day  minors can start work? For 10 pm unloads definitely not, for 12 and 4 am , maybe?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Sep 22, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> What’s the earliest in day  minors can start work? For 10 pm unloads definitely not, for 12 and 4 am , maybe?


6:05 am


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 22, 2021)

You can not work for inbound as a minor


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Sep 22, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> 6:05 am


some of my coworkers were allowed to work at 1am...


----------



## Luck (Sep 22, 2021)

Isn't it also a rule that under 18 arent allowed to use box cutters either? Would make stocking very difficult. Maybe they can have you do furniture and then help with infants. Or do dog/cat food bags.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Sep 24, 2021)

UboatOfDeath said:


> some of my coworkers were allowed to work at 1am...


I assume it's state specific.  Minors in my state have specific times they can start and end work as well as a max amount of hours they can work in a week.  But they are definitely allowed to work inbound as long as they don't use any power equipment.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 24, 2021)

Must be at least 18 years of age or older Not state specific it is a company policy


----------

